# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Beginner Discussion >  Are Brown Mantellas O.K. for me?  URGENT! I NEED TO KNOW TONIGHT!!!!!

## nathanmills1975

I have a 12" by 12" by 18" viv and it's planted with live plants and has moss, and a hiding log, and a wood piece in the back with more plants on it, basically, ive built it to the best of my abilities and budget. BUT... I really want to get mantellas, im willing to monitor my temps and humidity levels to keep them, but are they relativity easy to breed, will one male and one female be ok? should i start with a different kind of frog? 

What i would really love, is if someone would PM me their number so i could talk to them on the phone

I NEED TO KNOW TONIGHT!!! 
I HAVE TO ORDER KNOW WEATHER OR NOT TO GET THEM BEFORE TOMORROW OR I CANT GET THEM AT ALL!!!

----------


## Lynn

Hello Nathan,

I'm sorry I did not see this until this AM
I hope you got the answer you wanted to hear.
I would have suggested to you to buy the species you love, and possibly a known breeding pair ? Mantellas are beautiful- enjoy them  !

Mantellas for Sale | Understory Enterprises

Now.....don't worry about !!! 
If you are like the rest of us around here..........You'll be getting another tank and another species before long anyway !!!!  :Big Grin: 

If you decided to get a different species.............well.............. before long you'll still get your mantellas !! You'll see !

BTW- welcome to Frog Forum !

Posts some photos - when you get a chance !
 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

i answered this in your other thread, but i will answer it again mantellas are not easy to breed. they need to be cycled through seasons. this not only includes temps, but rainfall and humidity as well. and then, if you are successful enough to have a pair lay eggs that are fertile, the tads take up to a year to morph. 

also, while that tank sounds big for a small species, they like to have territory, so 2 is the most i would put in there. that also decreases your odds for successful breeding. breeding mantellas is not for the beginner by any means. i wold suggest you start with d. tincs or d. leucomelas if you want to attempt breeding them.

----------


## DartEd

> i answered this in your other thread, but i will answer it again mantellas are not easy to breed. they need to be cycled through seasons. this not only includes temps, but rainfall and humidity as well. and then, if you are successful enough to have a pair lay eggs that are fertile, the tads take up to a year to morph. 
> 
> also, while that tank sounds big for a small species, they like to have territory, so 2 is the most i would put in there. that also decreases your odds for successful breeding. breeding mantellas is not for the beginner by any means. i wold suggest you start with d. tincs or d. leucomelas if you want to attempt breeding them.


And for a 12 x12 x18 I'd lean towards the leucs as they will utilize the vertical space more than the tincs will.   :Smile: . Good luck

----------

